# William "Landry" Gray



## Guro Harold (Feb 4, 2009)

If you have attended a Remy A. Presas seminar at least over the past 10 years, chances are that you may have seen Landry and his good friend and training partner, Luther.

With great sadness, I have just heard and I must pass on the news that Landry, our brother in the arts has passed away.

His desire to train, humility and kindness of heart was a great example to us all and will be greatly missed.

With prayers for his family, students, and friends,

Guro Harold


----------



## Carol (Feb 4, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 4, 2009)

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 4, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 4, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 4, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 5, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Feb 5, 2009)

.


----------



## morph4me (Feb 5, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 15, 2009)

He was a good man. He will be missed.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 16, 2009)

.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 16, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 16, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Brian Johns (Mar 2, 2009)

.


----------



## bobquinn (Mar 4, 2009)

I am beside myself, I have been away for awhile. I first meant Landry at Irwin Carmichaels camp around 1996. He came down to atlanta many times to train when the Professor was in town. I got some really great memories of him and the gang. Bless his soul. I have nothing put respect for him,because that is what he was all about. I'm going to dig out some pics and post.

Peace my brother


----------

